# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs und Vitamin D

## Optimist

*Förderung der Erkrankung bei fortgeschrittenem PK durch (hohe) Vitamin-D-Gaben ?*

In dieser ruhigen Phase  meiner Erkrankung (laufender Hormonentzug und überstandene Chemo) beschäftige ich mich mit allerlei Themen, die auf mich zukommen werden. Momentan ist mein Thema das Vitamin D.
Darüber ist hier im Forum viel geschrieben worden,* ich möchte auf keinen Fall eine Neuauflage der umfangreichen Diskussionen.
*
*Meine spezielle Fragestellung ist:*
Einige Studien weisen auf eine Förderung der Erkrankung bei fortgeschrittenem PK durch (hohe) Vitamin-D-Gaben hin. 
Im Forum habe ich gesucht, einige Hinweise dazu gefunden, aber nur wenige. 
Für Hinweise zum Thema bin ich dankbar, auch wenn ich Beiträge dazu übersehen haben sollte.

Ich arbeite mich in den nächsten Tagen durch meine gesammelten Studien durch und möchte nach Abschluss davon berichten.

Optimist

----------


## Optimist

Das Thema scheint "Terra incognita" zu sein. 
Komme leider auch nicht so schnell voran wie erwartet, da ich z. Z. von den hohen Temperaturen gebremst werde. Und beim  Vit-D-Stoffwechsel sind in den 40 Jahren nach meinem Studienende auch einige neue Erkenntnisse hinzugekommen. 

Melde mich hierzu im Herbst wieder.

Optimist

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist ein Artikel zur (fehlenden) Wirkung hoher Vitamin D Dosen.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Altes *_hier_* und *_hier_* , Neues hat Georg schon gebracht  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich versuche den 25-OH Pegel in etwa zwischen 40 und 60ng/ml zu halten. Das geht bei mir nicht ohne Ergänzung.

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg, danke LowRoad für die Literaturangaben.

Was mich bewegt hat, mich mit den  Auswirkungen hoher Vitamin-D-Gaben beim fortgeschrittenen PK zu beschäftigen, sind verstreute Hinweise z. B. bei Dr. Jacobs PK-Kompass.
S. 96:_ ...ist bei fortgeschrittenen PK eine ungünstige Wirkung von Vit D vorstellbar, wenn ein mutierter Androgenrezeptor nicht nur Androgene, sondern auch andere Steroide wie Vit D verwerten kann....
_Er empfiehlt hier den Wert zwischen 50 und 80 nmol/l das entspricht ca 32ng/ml als Obergrenze. Literatur gibt er dazu im Gegensatz zu seinen sonstigen Abhandlungen leider nicht an.
Und nachdem mein Hormonentzug seit 1 Jahr läuft und ich mich wahrscheinlich bald um meine Knochenstabilität kümmern muss, mach ich mir halt hier vorsorglich Gedanken. Jetzt ist noch Zeit. 

Optimist

----------


## Georg_

Was Dr. Jacobs schreibt, sind doch nur Überlegungen. Auf der Basis würde ich keinen Knochenschwund riskieren, das ist eine sehr problematische Nebenwirkung.

Ich sage mal vereinfacht, wenn der Knochen erstmal geschwunden ist, kriegt man ihn nicht mehr wieder. Daher zur Vorbeugung Vitamin D und zwar schon mit Beginn der Hormontherapie.

Urologe fs ist auch für Vitamin D, hier eine Auswahl seiner Beiträge: Beitrag1 Beitrag2 Beitrag3 Beitrag4

Hier noch eine Broschüre zum Knochenschwund bei Prostatakrebs.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg,

ich bin ein bißchen mit Scheuklappen durch den Vitamin D- Stoffwechsel gelaufen oder die Sommerhitze hat mein Denkvermögen teilweise ausgeschaltet. 
Mir ist ja (s.o.) schon aufgefallen, daß Dr. Jacob mit seinen 1000 Studien zu diesem Thema keine Literatur angegeben hat. Und selbst habe ich auch noch nichts vernünftiges dazu gefunden.

In meinem Eifer hatte ich verdrängt, daß es mütterlicherseits bei einigen Verwandten (Frauen und Männer) Probleme durch Knochenabbbau gab (Rundrücken und zahlreiche Knochenbrüche). Meine Mutter nahm einige Jahre Biphosphonate, der Knochenabbau wurde gestoppt aber ein Aufbau war nicht erkennbar.

In 14 Tagen werden bei mir wieder PSA und Testosteron bestimmt, dann lasse ich den Vit-D-Spiegel mitmessen. Jetzt ist Hochsommer, ich bin viel draußen da sollte er im grünen Bereich liegen. Wenn nicht dann werde ich gegensteuern.

Optimist

----------


## LowRoad

Bisphosphonate oder RANK-Liganden Blocker hemmen nur den Knochenabbau! Knochenaufbau stimuliert man mit Sport & Östrogen, oder *Teriparatid*, _(Forsteo_®) - der Holzhammer sozusagen und nicht ganz ungefährlich.

----------


## Muggelino

Für Knochenaufbau (und Lymphsystem und Immunsystem und Gelenke und Kreislauf und Beckenboden und Stressabbau usw.): https://www.bellicon.com/de_de/gute-...it/osteoporose

Nein, ich bekomme keine Provision :-). Bin aber überzeugt von der Wirkung und trainiere täglich damit.

----------


## Optimist

Begonnen habe ich das Thema unter dem Gesichtspunkt, ob zuviel Vit D beim fortgeschrittenen PK schädlich ist. Dazu gibt es einiges an Literatur aber darum geht es mir jetzt nicht. Oft kommt alles anders als man denkt.

Und deshalb dieser unerwartete *Themenwechsel:*
Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen dass aufgrund meiner Lebensweise (viel draußen, ausgewogene Ernährung, kaum Alkohol) mein Vit D-Spiegel im mittleren Bereich liegt. Mein Urologe meinte messen ja, aber sinnvoll nur im Winter und dann ggf. ergänzen. Finde  ich auch vernünftig.
Jetzt wollte ich nach einem Jahr ADT (PSA, Testosteron im grünen Bereich) am Sommerende trotzdem messen lassen um meinen Höchstwert zu ermitteln und den Abfall im Winter zu dokumentieren und bin zum Hausarzt:

*Ergebnis:* 25-OH-Vit-D: 11,4 ng/ml; Calcium 2,33 nmol/l
Mein Hausarzt möchte sofort substituieren, mein Urologe ist zur Zeit in Urlaub. Ich möchte erst nochmal messen lassen.

Was ratet ihr mir ?

Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,

mein Wissensstand ist, dass

1. Jeder, der nördlich des 40. Breitengrades lebt (etwa Höhe Neapel), zu wenig Sonneneinstrahlung abbekommt, um selbst genug Vit. D zu bilden,
2. der Vit.-D-Spiegel etwa bei 65 ng/ml liegen sollte.

Du kannst sicherheitshalber nochmal messen lassen, aber wenn das Ergebnis in etwa das Gleiche ist, substituieren!

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Danke Ralf,

Sonne hatte ich diesen Sommer genug (bin ja Rentner).

Könnte eher an der ADT liegen.
Habe im Hinterkopf, dass bei Zunahme des Körperfettanteils der Vit-D -Spiegel sinkt und das Vit-D ins Körperfett eingebaut wird. Mein Hormonentzug funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut (Testosteron 0,06 ng/ml).
Mein Gewicht konnte ich halten, aber die Muskeln haben sicher abgebaut, trotz viel Bewegung und leichtem Hanteltraining, große Radtouren schaffe ich allerdings nicht mehr. Und wenn das Gewicht gleich bleibt, die Muskelmasse abnimmt dann nimmt eben das Körperfett zu.
Also werde ich versuchen noch aktiver zu werden aber um die Substitution, die ich bisher eher kritisch sah komme ich wohl nicht herum.

Ist es nach einem Jahr ADT schon sinnvoll die Knochendichte messen zu lassen ? 

Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,




> Ist es nach einem Jahr ADT schon sinnvoll die Knochendichte messen zu lassen ?


ich würde sagen, eher nach zwei Jahren. Aber was machst Du, wenn sie gefährlich niedrig ist (= Osteopenie/Osteoporose)? Lies doch mal diesen älteren Artikel von Dr. Strum, ob das vielleicht etwas für Dich wäre. Seit ich den Artikel damals übersetzte, 2003 oder so, nehme ich täglich 3 mg Bor = eine Kapsel. Bis jetzt hat es mir noch nicht geschadet  ob es mir genutzt hat, kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen. Bor (Boron) bekommst Du hier: http://www.nutrio-shop.com/ (unter Mineralstoffe/Spuren).

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Ralf,
deine Antwort verunsichert mich erst mal. "_eher nach 2 Jahren, aber .... wenn sie gefährlich niedrig ist"
_
Nachdem bei mir mütterlicherseits mehrere Fälle von Osteoporose *aktuell* dokumentiert sind (auch bei Männern) und diese Knochenprobleme schon sehr weit zurückgehen (meine Mutter wurde von meiner Urgroßmutter !! als Kind vorsorglich mit Lebertran versorgt, weil damals in der Familie die Problematik bekannt war), lasse ich meine Knochendichte messen. 

So schnell bekommt man da keinen Termin. Diese Zeit nutze ich für die Wiederholungsmessung vom Vit. D und lasse dazu meinen Bor-Wert bestimmen. Dann hole ich die Meinungen von Hausarzt und Urologen ein. Der Urologe ist schon oK und lässt mit sich reden, aber bisweilen muss man etwas anschieben....

Mein Östradiolwert (gehört auch zur Vit. D - Knochen Thematik) ist aktuell 17 pg/ml, auch schon grenzwertig (vom Labor kam als Rahmen 15 -40 pg/ml).


Danke Ralf für deine Verunsicherung, die hat mir jetzt bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen!

und auch danke für die Literatur zum Bor. Hört sich vernünftig an.


Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,



> Danke Ralf für deine Verunsicherung, die hat mir jetzt bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen!


das ist unfair. Du hattest vorher nichts von Deiner familiären Vorbelastung geschrieben, jedenfalls habe ich nichts gesehen. Wenn Du das schon weißt, dann hättest Du die Frage nicht zu stellen brauchen und hättest stattdessen gleich zur Knochendichtemessung gehen können. Normalerweise wird der Abbau der Knochenmasse unter einer ADT nach ca. zwei Jahren zum Problem, daher meine Antwort.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Ralf,

*das mit der Verunsicherung habe ich positiv gemeint.* Damit bin ich aus einer gewissen Lethargie erwacht und zu einer Entscheidung gekommen.

Ich beschäftige mich mit allen Aspekten des PK, sammle Literatur, sichte und speichere ab. Damit bin ich beschäftigt. Sammeln und lesen und dann mehr oder weniger Bescheid wissen und dieses Wissen dann umzusetzen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Die Umsetzung gelingt bei mir nur teilweise.

Ich war im* bisher zweimal bei der Skelettszintigraphie,* Metastasen und das eine oder andere abgenutzte Gelenk, aber von Knochenabbau stand nichts im Befund. 
(8.2017, 5. 2018)
Aufgrund meiner familiären Belastung habe ich beim 1. Szintigramm den Arzt auf die Thematik angesprochen, aber er gab Entwarnung.

Deshalb bin ich bei dem niedrigen Vit-D-Wert dann ins Grübeln gekommen und habe hier die Knochendichtemessung angesprochen. Könnte ja in den letzten Monaten Veränderungen gegeben haben.

Meine familiäre Belastung habe ich hier im Thema Anfang August angesprochen, deshalb  die  Vit D -Messung (auch wenn mir von verschiedener Seite, auch von ärztlicher, jetzt im August davon abgeraten wurde.)

Tut mir leid, wenn das bei dir falsch angekommen ist.

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

> Estrogen-induced adverse effects
> 
> In men, the reduction of testosterone results in estrogen deficiency. Therefore, men receiving AST experience a decrease in estrogen that parallels, but is slightly less than, the reduction in testosterone. Estrogen deficiency results in a disproportionate lifespan between the osteoblasts and osteoclasts and leads to greater bone resorption than formation47 resulting in a net loss of bone density and increased risk for fracture. Consequently, men receiving hormone suppression therapy for prostate cancer experience a greater loss of BMD and increased risk for fracture than both cancer survivors not receiving AST and healthy older men experiencing age-related hypogonadism Estrogen patches have been prescribed for men receiving AST in an attempt to attenuate bone loss, however, this treatment can produce further unwanted side effects such as breast swelling and tenderness of the nipple (~1742% of cases).





> We used [our] data to determine whether calcium and vitamin D supplements prevented bone loss in these men. The answer clearly is, *'No.'*



*[1]:* Bolam; AST-induced bone loss in men with prostate cancer: exercise as a potential countermeasure; Nature-PCAN 2012
*[2]:* Infolink; Do vitamin D and/or calcium prevent bone loss for men on ADT?

----------


## Optimist

Danke LowRoad,

ich zitiere jetzt mal frei aus Goethes Faust: "mir wird von alledem so dumm, als ging mir ein Mühlrad im Kopf herum".

Ich habe viel Literatur zu: "Vit D und Ca bremsen Knochenabbau" und jetzt: "Vit D und Ca verhindern Knochenabbau nicht", Studien über Studien, was fängt der Patient, der vor einer Entscheidung steht mit widersprüchlichen Aussagen an. Und welche Studien hat der Arzt gelesen und welche Meinung hat er sich gebildet oder verläßt er sich auf die Beratung der gut im Verkauf geschulten Pharmareferenten ?
Trotzdem, ich schau mir die neue Literatur durch, beim Überfliegen habe ich gefunden dass der Knochenabbau im 1. Jahr der ADT am schnellsten geht ...

Hätte ich 1% der Zeit die ich jetzt dafür verwende die für mich beste Lösung zu finden (um dann mit dem Arzt darüber zu beraten) für eine vernünftige Vorsorge verwendet.....

Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Ralf&Interessierte,

ich würde deinem genannten Spiegel von Vitamin/Hormon D von 65 ng/ml in unseren Breiten voll zustimmen. Passt für den Normalbürger.
Schwerbetroffene können bis auf 120 ng/ml gehen um alle Ressourcen der Präfention zu nutzen.

Hierzu waren hier im Unterforum auch noch mehrere Studien aufgezeigt worden, die gegensätzlich zu den pharmagesponsorten Studien standen. Ich kann sie zur Zeit nicht finden.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch auf ein unterschätztes Vitamin hinweisen, was schon in 2013 hier im Forum vorgestellt wurde.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-Eigenschaften

Manchmal ist es hoch interessant, in alten Threads nachzuschauen und sich die Frage zu stellen, was gilt heute noch und was ist auf der Strecke geblieben oder wurde durch neue Erkenntnisse überrollt.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ttel-m%F6glich

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hans-J.



> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch auf ein unterschätztes Vitamin hinweisen, was schon in 2013 hier im Forum vorgestellt wurde.
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-Eigenschaften
> 
> Manchmal ist es hoch interessant, in alten Threads nachzuschauen und sich die Frage zu stellen, was gilt heute noch und was ist auf der Strecke geblieben oder wurde durch neue Erkenntnisse überrollt.
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7302-Optimierung-der-Offzeit-nach-ADT-durch-Nahrungsmittel-m%F6glich


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass die Schulmedizin Vitamin K und auch seine natürlichen Träger sehr gut im Fokus hat, weil es auch für die Blutgerinnung essentielle Bedeutung hat. 
Allerdings muss der Mediziner beachten, dass mit zunehmendem Alter die gute Blutgerinnung auch für das Verkleben der Thrombozyten mitverantwortlich sein kann und Thrombosen und Embolien vorbeugende Mittel, selbst aus der Naturheilkunde einer Substitution entgegen stehen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## MartinWK

> ich zitiere jetzt mal frei aus Goethes Faust: "mir wird von alledem so dumm, als ging mir ein Mühlrad im Kopf herum".


Die Aussage war doch klar: wenn Knochenabbau durch ADT (englisch AST) verursacht wird dann ist Östrogenmangel die Ursache und Vitamin-D oder Kalzium können das nicht kompensieren.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Martin,

*Vitamin K und Vitamin D - bei Osteoporose*In Japan zählt Vitamin K zu den meistverordneten Präparaten bei Osteoporose. Dieser Satz ist ein Grund, warum wir hier das Thema Vitamin K mit Blick auf die Osteoporose beleuchten. Dem gegenüber wird in Deutschland die Gabe von Vitamin K relativ stiefmütterlich behandelt.Es gibt in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur eine Reihe von Studien, die eine Kombination von *Vitamin D und Vitamin K* nahelegen. Es scheint eine Abhängigkeit der beiden Vitamine bezüglich der Unterstützung des Knochenaufbaus zu bestehen. Hohe Dosierungen von Vitamin D können sogar ein erhöhtes (!) Osteoporose-Risiko aufweisen, wenn sie von einem gleichzeitigen » Vitamin-K-Mangel begleitet werden. Die Europäische Behörde für Lebensmittelsicherheit (EFSA) hat ein positives Gutachten erstellt, welches Vitamin K hinsichtlich des Erhalts der Gesundheit von Knochen unterstreicht(*22,23). Warum sich in keiner (deutschen) Osteoporose-Leitlinie ein Hinweis auf Vitamin K findet, ist unklar...Es gibt zwar eine Meta-Analyse von randomisierten Studien - mit Daten aus Japan - die zeigen konnte, dass die hochdosierte Vitamin-K2-Gabe die Frakturrate signifikant senkt. Wie gesagt, aus Japan. Und hier sollte man genau hinsehen, bei der Übertragung der Daten auf Europa (*2). Es ist nicht alles übertragbar...Wir haben hierzu einen Fachmann befragt, der uns die Zusammenhänge von Vitamin K und seiner Funktion bei Osteoporose schildert, Dr. Jürgen Wolf, Bad Homburg (2017), er schreibt dazu Folgendes:"Calcium und Vitamin D Präparate gehören weltweit zur Basistherapie eines Osteoporose-Patienten. Vor wenigen Jahren ist in großen retrospektiven Analysen über mehrere Studien gezeigt und publiziert worden, dass Calcium und Vitamin D Präparate zwar das Knochenbruchrisiko reduzieren können, gleichzeitig aber eine Arteriosklerose (Arterienverkalkung) begünstigen (*8,9,10). Arteriosklerose wiederum ist ein Risikofaktor für Herzinfarkt, Thrombose und Schlaganfall. Der unerwünschte Effekt war sogar doppelt so groß wie die gewünschte Wirkung eines Knochenschutzes. Heute weiß man, dass Vitamin K2 das fehlende Puzzle in dieser Kette ist. Entscheidend ist ein intakter Calcium-Stoffwechsel, um das Mineral an den richtigen Platz im Körper zu transportieren.Als Bestandteil des japanischen Lebensmittel » Natto hat Vitamin K2 MK-7 schon eine lange Historie. Natto ist das Lebensmittel mit dem höchsten natürlichen Anteil an Vitamin K2 MK-7. Allgemein ist in Japan eine deutlich niedrigere Häufigkeit von Osteoporose und Hüftgelenksfrakturen, aber auch eine niedrige Inzidenz kardiovaskulärer Erkrankungen im weltweiten Vergleich zu verzeichnen (*11,12). Japaner haben mit eine der höchsten Lebenserwartungen aller Nationen. Die Fachwelt ist sich mittlerweile einig, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass dies mit dem hohen Vitamin K2 MK-7 Konsum einhergeht und zu erklären ist.Selbst in einer vermeintlich gesunden westlichen Ernährung ist Vitamin K2 MK-7 nur in relativ geringen Mengen anzutreffen. Dem war nicht immer so. Der Grund ist vor allem in unser heutigen industrialisierten Tierhaltung und Tier-Ernährung zu suchen. Tiere benötigen grünes Gras, Chlorophyll und Sonnenlicht, um ausreichen Vitamin K2 bilden zu können, damit es uns als Quelle für Vitamin K2 dienen kann. Und ff.
Hier der ganze Link:
https://www.osd-ev.org/osteoporose-t.../vitamin-k-k2/

Nach 10 Jahre Bisphonate, Bondronat und Denosumab weiß ich was diese Osteoklasten Hemmer noch so an den Knochen anstellen können. Jeder kann seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Ich sähe - nach meinen Erfahrungen - nur ein sehr sorgsamer und sparsamer Umgang mit den Mittel als angeraten.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Martin,

meine Aussage ist doch auch sehr klar. 
Es gibt Unmengen von Studien die Vitamin-D zum Schutz vor Knochenabbau empfehlen. Und wenn es jetzt Studien gibt die aussagen Vit-D hat keinen Einfluss auf den Knochenabbau, dann habe ich als Betroffener ein Problem. Sollte doch nachvollziehbar sein.

Franz

----------


## Muggelino

Zu Vitamin K2 siehe auch hier, #13:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...er-Tipps/page2

Zu Knochenaufbau hier: https://www.bellicon.com/de_de/gute-...it/osteoporose

Detlef

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ... und bin zum Hausarzt:
> 
> *Ergebnis:* 25-OH-Vit-D: 11,4 ng/ml; Calcium 2,33 nmol/l
> Mein Hausarzt möchte sofort substituieren, mein Urologe ist zur Zeit in Urlaub. Ich möchte erst nochmal messen lassen.
> 
> Was ratet ihr mir ?
> 
> Franz


Ich musste hier https://www.vitamindservice.de/umrec...holecalciferol  erstmal umrechnen, da mein Labor in nmol/l bestimmt. Auf dem Laborbogen  findet sich "unter 50 nmol/l ist Mangel" ... umgerechnet also 20 ng/l  => Mit 11 liegst du da deutlich drunter und mein Bauchgefühl sagt  mir: Dein Hausarzt hat recht. Mein Hausarzt hat bei zuletzt gemessenen  58 nmol/l bei mir die Dosis auf 2x pro Woche Dekristol 20.000 erhöht.  Mal schauen ob das reicht. Kontrollmessung steht noch aus.
LG an Franz vom Franzl

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Franzl,

ich hatte gestern wegen des Vit D-Wertes  eine unruhige Nacht und die Beiträge hier aktuell im Forum zum Thema haben mich noch mehr verunsichert.

Dass der vorliegende Messwert, wenn er so stimmt viel zu niedrig ist, vor allem jetzt im Sommer, das ist mir schon klar.

 Bin dann heute zur Urlaubsvertretung von meinem Urologen und habe jetzt eine Überweisung zur Knochendichtemessung in einer Praxis mit Schwerpunkt Osteoporose. Der Urologe hat mir auch erklärt dass Szintigramme kaum Aussagen zur Knochendichte liefern können (wieder was Neues für mich).
Mit Substituieren vom Vit D warte ich noch ob sich die Messung von letzter Woche bestätigt.

Grüße vom
Franz

----------


## LowRoad

Franz,
lesen und verstehen ist der Schlüssel, dann klärt sich manches auf, denn die Studien bewerten die Calcium + Vitamin-D Ergänzung nicht unbedingt unterschiedlich. Datta & Schwartz ziehenden folgendes Fazit:




> * Results.* 
> Whether supplementation of men undergoing androgen deprivation therapy with calcium and/or vitamin D results in higher bone mineral density than no supplementation has not been tested. The results of 12 clinical trials show that, at the doses commonly recommended, 5001,000 mg calcium and 200500 IU vitamin D per day, men undergoing androgen deprivation lose bone mineral density.


Hier geht es um mehrere wichtige Aspekte:

Es gibt sehr wenig Evidenz bezüglich der Ca/Vitamin-D Ergänzung während der ADTDie üblichen Dosen, die von den Ärzten als ausreichend empfunden werden, sind es nicht 
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass eine Ca/Vitamin-D3 Ergänzung grundsätzlich zwecklos wäre! Entsprechend der Daumenregel, dass etwas 1000IE Vitamin-D3 den Serum Level um etwa 10ng/ml anhebt, wird klar, dass 200-500IE eher als Homöopathie gelten muss. Bei Postmenopausalen Frauen sind die Studien bezüglich der Osteoporose Prävention mittels Ca/Vitamin-D3 schon weiter vorangeschritten. In einer großen *Meta Analyse* konnte festgestellt werden, dass Viatmin-D3 Dosen <400IE ohne Wirkung bezüglich des Frakturrisikos waren. Weiterhin geht man davon aus, dass 25OH Werte von <20ng/ml schädlich sind, und bei der Calcium Aufnahme eine Sättigung oberhalb von etwa 32ng/ml 25OH Vitamin-D3 erfolgt. Ob das dann ausreichend ist, um den Verlust der Knochendichte in einer ADT auszugleichen, bedeutet das aber auch wieder nicht! Ich bin da skeptisch. Üblicherweise wird den Männern in eine ADT bei Bedarf ein Bisphosphonat oder ein RANKL Blocker angeboten, um das Verhältnis von Knochenabbau und Knochenaufbau wieder etwas in Richtung Aufbau zu bringen. Da hier aber der Aufbau nicht gefördert wird, sondern sich nur der Abbau verzögert, kommt es langfristig zur Versprödung des Knochens. Will man auch das verhindern, muss der Knochenaufbau gefördert werden, was eben nur wirklich effektiv mit dem Erhalt eines natürlichen Östrogenspiegels geht. Das Calcium und 25OH Vitamin-D Werte passen müssen ist dabei selbstverständlich. Wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann bliebe nur noch Teriparatid (_Forsteo_®) der Knochenaufbauturbo. Sehr wirksam, aber nicht ungefährlich! 

Grundsätzlich muss man sich auch im Klaren sein, dass jeglichen Anregung des Knochenstoffwechsels, eventuell proliferierenden Knochenmetastasen helfen schneller zu wachsen! Eine Risikoabschätzung und eine entsprechende Balance der eingesetzten Mittel ist immer erforderlich. Auch in Bezug auf die Lebenserwartung.

----------


## Optimist

Danke LowRoad,

für deine ausführliche Darstellung und den Hinweis auf die Metastudie.
Ich war gestern ziemlich daneben, vielleicht eine Auswirkung der vor zwei Tagen erhaltenen neuen Pamorelin-Dosis. 
In zwei Wochen ist Knochendichtemessung dann plane ich mit meinen Ärzten weiter (sind zum Glück sehr aufgeschlossen).

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Seit ein paar Tagen nehme ich nun Vigantol-Tropfen, anfangs 20000 E/täglich, später 1000 E/täglich.  Ausgangswert 25-OH-Vit D 11,4 ng/ml (wurde bestätigt).
Zu meiner Frage nach der nächsten Messung sagte der Hausarzt: "frühestens in 3 bis 4 Monaten".
Im Internet habe ich ähnliches gefunden mit den Hinweisen, dass man mit der Messung warten muss, bis der Speicher wieder gefüllt ist.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Messungen ?

Franz

----------


## Urologe

> Seit ein paar Tagen nehme ich nun Vigantol-Tropfen, anfangs 20000 E/täglich, später 1000 E/täglich.  Ausgangswert 25-OH-Vit D 11,4 ng/ml (wurde bestätigt).
> Zu meiner Frage nach der nächsten Messung sagte der Hausarzt: "frühestens in 3 bis 4 Monaten".
> Im Internet habe ich ähnliches gefunden mit den Hinweisen, dass man mit der Messung warten muss, bis der Speicher wieder gefüllt ist.
> 
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Messungen ?
> 
> 
> Franz



Es sollten 4000 (!) IE täglich genommen werden!! Sonst füööen Sie Ihren Speicher nie auf

----------


## Optimist

Jetzt kann ich wieder etwas gelassener in die Zukunft schauen. Die Knochendichtemessung ergab sehr stabile Knochen, trotz familiärer Vorbelastung.
Als Langzeit- Vit-D-Dosis hat mir die Osteoporose-Ärztin einen ähnlichen Wert wie der Urologe empfohlen.




> Es sollten 4000 (!) IE täglich genommen werden!!


Und die Messungen zu Vit-D und Ca sagte die Ärztin, sollten in der ersten Zeit alle 2 Monate erfolgen. Das finde ich vernünftiger als die 4 Monate vom Hausarzt oder die tw in der Literatur angegebenen Messungen im Abstand von bis zu 6 Monate beim Vit-D-Mangel.

Viel Lärm um nichts wird jetzt der eine oder andere denken, das mag sein, aber wenn sich ein Gedanke wie der Knochenabbau erst mal bei mir im Kopf festgesetzt hat ...


Franz

----------


## Optimist

Zu früh gefreut
Seit gestern  habe ich zunehmende Beschwerden: Allgemeine Schwäche (heute kam ich nur mir Krücken aus dem Haus), Muskelschmerzen, Wechsel zwischen mehrere Stunden andauernen Depressionen und grundloser Aggressivität. 
irgendwann ein Gedankenblitz: seit knapp einer Woche Vit-D-Kur (20000 IE).
ich habe dann im Internet gesucht unter Vitamin-D Überdosierung und kam dann auf den Seiten von Dr. Schweikart zur Problematik des Magnesiummangels bei Vit-D-Kur. Die Symptome sind ähnlich wie die meinen.
Dummerweise habe ich dann sofort Magnesium geschluckt, so daß ich beim Arzt meinen Magnesiumspiegel vorerst nicht messen lassen kann.
Bisher hatte ich keine Hinweise dass Magnesiummangel die Vit-D Aufnahme behindert und dann die Symptome einer Überdosierung auftreten.

https://www.vitamind.net/nebenwirkungen/

_(vit D und Mg in der 2. Hälfte des artikels.)
_
Vitamin D habe ich jetzt erstmal abgesetzt, Magnesium nehme ich noch zwei Tage und dann nach zwei Wochen lasse ich Magnesium messen. Kann ja sein dass ich gar nicht zu wenig Vit D habe sondern zu wenig Magnesium. 
Ich habe mit zwei Ärzten über Vit-D gesprochen, kein Hinweis auf Magnesiumspiegel.

Vit-D-Ergänzung war mir von Anfang an etwas suspekt. Hat sich bewahrheitet.

Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,

*hier* schrieb Stephen B. Strum schon vor über einem Jahrzehnt zum Wechselspiel von Vitamin D, Kalzium, Magnesium und *Bor*. Bor (Boron) bekommst Du z. B. hier. Ich beziehe es von dort und nehme es (3 mg/d), seit ich den Artikel vor ~15 Jahren übersetzte.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Danke Ralf,

ich glaube ich habe den Artikel schon mal gelesen, aber mit den Filter "Bor". 
Und als Patient kann ich nicht alles lesen, der Arzt sollte auch etwas wissen.

Im Beipackzettel zum Vigantol-Öl kein Wort zum Magnesium, nur zu Calcium die Symptome sind ähnlich treten aber bei Calzium eher später auf.
Was ich machen kann ist nur Vit D erstmal absetzten, etwas Mg (ist erfolgt) und nach einer Pause Mg, Ca, und Vit D nochmal messen.
Möglicherweise hilft "Einschleichen". Aber dazu habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.

Und ich sammle immer noch Literatur zum Thema "Niedriger Vit D-Spiegel", den angeblich 1/3 der Deutschen zumindest im Winter haben. Und von denen angeblich auch etliche (genetisch bedingt ?) keine Probleme damit haben.
Mein Knochendichtemessung hat die Ärztin und mich überrascht (meine T-Scores zwischen - 0,3 - 0,7; der Wert sollte besser als  -1 sein, Osteoporose ab -2,5; Minus weil der Bezugswert die Knochendichte eines gesunden 30-jährigen ist). 

Ich verfolge beide Gedanken (viel und wenig Vit D) weiter und aufgrund meiner Knochendichte kann ich auch unbesorgt eine zeitlang aussetzen. 

Diese Vorgehensweise ist vielleicht für die Mehrheit im Forum ungewöhnlich, aber warum nicht ? Und nach dem Frühstück lese ich in aller Ruhe nochmal den von dir empfohlenen Artikel.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Nach längerer Pause greife ich wieder das "Thema Vitamin D" auf.

*Vitamin D und Krebsprävention:*
Die jüngst veröffentlichte *VITAL-Studie* zeigte, dass bei *Gesunden* eine tägliche Gabe von 2000 IE Vit D und 1 g Omega - 3 Fettsäuren über 5 Jahre die Häufigkeit des Auftretens von Krebs (diverse, auch PK) und größeren kardiovaskulären Ereignissen nicht reduziert hat.

https://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin....-nutzen-12845/

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1809944

Inwieweit Vitamin D- Gaben bei *bestehenden Prostatakrebs* von Vorteil sein können ist ein ganz anderes, viel diskutiertes Thema.

Franz

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Erinnerung:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7551#post77551

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...1073#post61073

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9460#post99460

Selbst habe ich gerade gestern erneut Vigantoletten 1000 I.E. zur täglichen Einnahme in der Apotheke eingekauft. Meine Private Krankenkasse bezahlt das zwar auch auf Rezept nicht. Mir ist dieses Medikament seit Anbeginn meiner PKH aber sehr wichtig. So wichtig wie der tägliche Rotwein.

Harald_1933

----------


## tritus59

Wird denn bei euch Vitamin D auch bei nachgewiesenem Mangel, wie es z.B bei Franz der Fall war, nicht bezahlt ?
Ich nehme ja 4000 I.E./ täglich  in Öl und bei uns wird dies bezahlt. Ohne diese zusätzliche Dosis  hätte ich auch einen schweren Mangel, wie vor Jahren gemessen wurde.

----------


## tritus59

Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.

----------


## Optimist

Jetzt funktioniert es.

Laut Hausarzt wird von der Ges.K.V. nur das Erstrezept übernommen. Warum war dem Arzt und mir unklar. 
Aber die Folgekosten stören mich nicht.

Die Kasse übernimmt die Kosten bei Osteoporose etc, siehe 

https://www.kvb.de/fileadmin/kvb/dok...-Vitamin-D.pdf


Franz

----------


## Stefan1

. . . bei mir auch nicht.

doch jetzt funzt der Link

----------


## tritus59

Danke für den Link. 
Interessant zu wissen, wie verschiedene Länder die Vergütungen handhaben.

----------


## Optimist

KVB - Kassenärztliche Vereinigung Bayern. In den anderen Bundesländern könnte es auch anders sein.

----------


## Rudi61

> KVB - Kassenärztliche Vereinigung Bayern. In den anderen Bundesländern könnte es auch anders sein.



*Hallo Franz

hoffe Dir geht es bald wieder besser und Du brauchst keine Krücken mehr*



Zur Calcium/Vitamin-D Frage vielleicht hilft diese Arbeitshilfe vom deutschesapothekenportal.de


Abgabe von Calcium/Vitamin-D-Kombinationen für Erwachsene auf GKV-Rezept 

https://www.deutschesapothekenportal...tshilfe_30.pdf

Viele Grüße

Rudi

----------


## Optimist

Danke Rudi,

bin schon lange wieder auf den Beinen. Die Krücken verstauben momentan hinter der Garderobe. Das war nur für wenige Tage. Ich nehme jetzt 2000 IE Vitamin D. Calcium brauche ich nicht, die Werte sind gut und Osteoporose ist nach Knochendichtemessung nicht in Sicht.

Und heute geht es mir supergut, der neueste PSA-Wert ist nochmal gefallen und liegt bei 0,2 ng/ml, der Hormonentzug funktioniert noch. 

Viele Grüße
Franz

----------


## Optimist

*Vitamin D - Ergänzung über die Haut*.

nachdem in letzter Zeit Berichte über die orale Vit D- Ergänzung (Creme) auftauchten, hier zwei Literaturstellen dazu.
Event. sinnvoll für Vit-D- Unterversorgte mit Störungen im Verdauungstrakt.
Die Dosierung: 1 g Creme 5000 IE stelle ich mir etwas schwierig vor.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3976443/
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...05457718301128


Franz

----------


## Optimist

*Vitamin D - Ergänzung durch Pilze*

Zur Zeit finden sich in einigen größeren  Lebensmittelgeschäften Angebote von Pilzen, meist Champions, die mit Vitamin D angereichert wurden.
Hintergrund ist das viele Pilze *Ergosterol* besitzen, das durch UV-Strahlung in Vitamin D(2) umgewandelt werden kann. Ergosterol dient den Pilzen zur Erhaltung einer zeitweiligen Stabilität. 
Besonnte Wiesenchampions, die mittlerweile in der Natur sehr selten geworden sind, besitzen nachweisbares Vitamin D(2), Kulturchampions erst mal nicht.

Die angebotenen bestrahlten Pilze erhalten erhöhte Vit D2-Werte *(bisher etwas uneinheitliche Vit D2-Anreicherung)*.
In einer Studie (s. u.) konnten durch täglichen Pilzverzehr ein Anstieg von  Serum 25 - Hydroxyvitamin D (25OHD) beobachtet werden, der allerdings etwas unter der Gruppe der Probanden "ohne Pilze aber mit Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" lag.

Ich bin der Meinung, da der Vit-D Wert bei UV-behandelten Pilzen stark schwankt, ist bei Bedarf ein NEM vorzuziehen, hier lässt es sich genau dosieren.

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, das das pflanzliche Vit D2 vom Körper nicht ganz so gut aufgenommen wird wie das Vitamin D3.
Vitamin D3 für NEM wird aus Wollfett (Lanolin) gewonnen.  Vit D2 ist damit interessant für Vegetarier !


https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ntrolled_trial


https://www.researchgate.net/publica...tion_in_Europe

Franz

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mal einen Bericht in Deutsch. Mit Englisch stehe ich auf den Kriegsfuß.
https://de.finance.yahoo.com/nachric...l?guccounter=1

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Michael,

das:

*Bevor Sie fortfahren...*

                              Yahoo ist Teil von Oath. Oath und seine Partner  benötigen Ihre Einwilligung, um auf Ihr Gerät zuzugreifen und Ihre Daten  (einschließlich Standort) zu nutzen, um mehr über Ihre Interessen zu  erfahren, personalisierte Anzeigen bereitzustellen und deren  Effektivität zu messen. Oath stellt außerdem personalisierte Anzeigen  für Partnerprodukte bereit.                  Lernen Sie hier mehr darüber.                                   Wählen Sie OK, um fortzufahren und Oath und seinen  Partnern zu erlauben, Ihre Daten zu verwenden, oder wählen Sie Optionen  verwalten, um Ihre Auswahlmöglichkeiten anzuzeigen.             

gefällt mir nicht, und darum habe ich es auch nicht bestätigt, obwohl ich nichts zu verbergen habe.

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Warum habe ich nicht bestätigen müssen ? Einfach aufgerufen und gelesen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Das bestätigen wird durch anklicken auf OK ausgelöst. Vielleicht hast Du versehentlich auf OK gedrückt?

----------


## Michi1

Hab ich mir Sicherheit nicht.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Michi,
der 2. Bericht den ich angegeben hatte ist in Deutsch verfasst, ein Gespräch mit dem Verfasser der Studie Dr. Paul Urbain.
 Nach einer Seite wird der Text übersichtlich.

nochmals hier, ab dem größeren Foto ist der Bericht auf deutsch 
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...tion_in_Europe


und dieser auch:
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...ze-im-angebot/


Franz

----------


## Michi1

So weit hab ich nicht mehr hinuntergescrollt. Ich habe nur nach dem ich es aufgemacht habe Englisch gesehen.

----------


## Optimist

*Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Vitamin-Pilzen:*

Wenn sich die Vit-D-Pilze gut verkaufen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass diese Pilze bald als Zutat weiterer Lebensmittel Verwendung finden. Champignon-Pizza, Champignon-Wurst, Champ.-Streichcremes usw. Leider  weiß man nicht genau, solange die Pilze unterschiedlich auf UV-Bestrahlung  reagieren, wieviel D2 aufgenommen wird. Das könnte eventl. bei Menschen mit optimalen Vit D-Spiegel (zur Höhe gibt es wieder verschiedene Meinungen) bei zu viel Vit D-Aufnahme zu Problemen führen z. B. Nierensteine.

zu*m Unterschied D2/D3* habe ich folgendes gefunden.
D3 scheint für die Nahrungsergänzung beim Menschen besser geeignet zu sein.

https://www.vitamind.net/vitamin-d3/...vs-vitamin-d2/

Franz

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe diesen Bericht auch im TV gesehen. Um mehr Pilze die mit Vit D angereichert sind braucht man aber auch große Treibhäuser dafür. Es funktioniert nut in diesen mit besonderer Bastrahlung. Das heißt aber auch man muss zuvor investieren.

----------


## Rudi61

Vitamin D - Geht auch viel einfacher (zumindest im Sommer) - *ein Sonnenbad*

https://www.netdoktor.de/ernaehrung/...-hohem-gehalt/

Rudi

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Rudi,
Sonnenbad, das reicht oft, aber ich war beruflich jahrzehntelang viel im Freien und auch jetzt bin ich täglich mehrere Stunden draußen unterwegs. Vit D war für mich kein Thema, bis ich mal messen ließ. 
Im September 2018:  25-OH-Vit-D: 11,4 ng/ml, etwas wenig. Seitdem substituiere ich mit Vigantol Tropfen.

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Franz




> Im September 2018:  25-OH-Vit-D: 11,4 ng/ml, etwas wenig. Seitdem substituiere ich mit Vigantol Tropfen.


Evtl. noch Nachwirkungen der Chemo vom April 2018 ??? Wie hoch war/ist der Referenzwert von 25-OH-Vit-D bei Deinen Labor? 

Normwerte (die ich gefunden habe)
Erwachsene im Sommer     20-120
Erwachsene im Winter     10-50

Aber sicher sinnvoll die Substituierung mit Vigantol Tropfen bei Dir

Viele Grüße
Rudi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudi,

hab Dank für die Normwerte. Mein letzter Wert vergangene Woche war 39 ng/ml. Nach wie vor schlucke ich täglich 1 Vigantolette 1000 IE Auch wenn ich, wie schon in 3 Wochen wieder in sonnige Gefilde mit meiner Frau abdriften werde, behalte ich diese 1000 I.E. bei. Der Körper ist daran gewöhnt, wie an 100 mg ASS als Prophylaxe für die Pumpe.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Harald




> Der Körper ist daran gewöhnt, wie an 100 mg ASS als Prophylaxe für die Pumpe.


dann könnte Dich das Interessieren (falls noch nicht bekannt)


*Studien verdichten Hinweise zum Nutzen
Was bringt ASS zur Krebsprävention?* (28.01.2019)
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...ringt-das.html


Gruß
Rudi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hab Dank für den Link, Rudi, sehr aufschlußreich. Nach einer Herzuntersuchung wollte der Mediziner mir sofort Stents setzen, was ich spontan abgelehnt habe. Man bot mir deswegen eine Stress-MRT an, die sich dann wie folgt darstellte:

                        Befund der Radiologie und Neuroradiologie
ROMCV.STR - MRT des Herzens, Stressperfusi
Normale linksventrikulÃ¤re Funktion ohne regionale  WandbewegungsstÃ¶rung. Auswurffraktion 60%, enddiastolisches Volumen 177  mlg (angeglichen 82ml/mÂ²), enddiastolisches Volumen 90 ml (angeglichen  32 ml/mÂ²), Schlagvolumen 107 ml (angeglichen 50 ml/mÂ²). Septale  Myocardhypertrophie: SWT 13 mm, PWT 9 mm, myocardiale Masse 160 g  (angeglichen 74 g/mÂ²). Der linke Ventrikel ist mit einem  enddiastolischen Durchmesser von 59 mm leichtgradig vergrÃ¶Ãert. MAPSE  0.4 cm.

Rechter Ventrikel und Vorhof sind nicht dilatiert. RVEDD 47 mm, RVESD 32 mm, RAD 49 mm.

In der first pass Perfusion sowohl unter Belastung mit Denosin als auch  in Ruhe zeigte sich ein hypoenhancement septal ohne entsprechendes  Korrelat in den late enhancement Aufnahmen und somit als Artefakt  einzuordnen. WÃ¤hred der Untersuchung keinerlei Beschwerden. In den  kontrastmittelverstÃ¤rkten SpÃ¤taufnahmen lÃ¤sst sich keine late  enhancement nachweisen.

Beurteilung:
Normale linksventrikulÃ¤re Funktion ohne WandbewegungsstÃ¶rung. Septale  Myocardhypertrophie. Die Papillarmuskel und insbesondere der  anterolaterale kommt sehr prominent zur Darstellung. MAPSE verkÃ¼rzt und  somit hinweisend auf eine gestÃ¶rte longitudinale Funktion bei bek.  arteriellen Hypertonus. Kein Perikarderguss. In den  kontrastmittelverstÃ¤rkten SpÃ¤taufnahmen lÃ¤sst sich kein late  enhancement nachweisen und somit MR tomographisch kein Hinweis auf  abgelaufene IschÃ¤mien oder fibrotische verÃ¤nderungen. Stress MR  tomographisch kein Hinweis auf eine hÃ¤modynamisch relevante  Koronarstenose.

Ich war sehr froh über dieses Resultat. Man hat mir aber damals prophylaktisch eben diese 100 mg ASS täglich empfohlen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudi,
die ASS 100 wären für eine Entzündungshemmung bei Krebsgeschehen auch viel zu niedrig dosiert, falls ASS da überhaupt eine Wirkung zeigt.

ASS ist aber auch ein *Thrombozytenaggregationshemmer* (TAH) oder  Thrombozytenfunktionshemmer, welcher die Verklumpung von  Blutplättchen (Thrombozytenaggregation) hemmt. Es wird in der niedrigen Dosierung von 100 mg in der  Medizin eingesetzt, um die Entstehung von Blutgerinnseln (Thromben) in  Blutgefäßen zu verhindern.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Optimist

> Evtl. noch Nachwirkungen der Chemo vom April 2018 ??? Wie hoch war/ist der Referenzwert von 25-OH-Vit-D bei Deinen Labor? 
> 
> Normwerte (die ich gefunden habe)
> Erwachsene im Sommer     20-120
> Erwachsene im Winter     10-50


Hallo Rudi,
die Referenzwerte meines Labors sind 20 ng/ml - 60 ng/ml. In der Literatur gibt es große Unterschiede. Habe als untere Werte 10, 11, 20, 30, 40 ng/ml gefunden.

Umstritten ist auch die Fragestellung ob ein niedriger Vit-D Wert Prostatakrebs fördert oder ob Prostatakrebs den Vit-D Wert senkt. 
*Auswirkung von Chemo auf Vit D ist mir neu.* Hast du Literatur dazu?

Franz

----------


## MartinWK

> ASS ist aber auch ein *Thrombozytenaggregationshemmer* (TAH) oder  Thrombozytenfunktionshemmer, welcher die Verklumpung von  Blutplättchen (Thrombozytenaggregation) hemmt. Es wird in der niedrigen Dosierung von 100 mg in der  Medizin eingesetzt, um die Entstehung von Blutgerinnseln (Thromben) in  Blutgefäßen zu verhindern.


Und wie sich inzwichen herausgestellt hat, auf ein Körpergewicht von 70kg berechnet. Bei 100kg müßte die Prophylaxe 150-250mg beinhalten, was wegen der Magenschädlichkeit nicht empfehlenswert ist.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martin,

weil das so ist und Magenschutz mit PPI erforderlich wäre, was die Vit-B12 Verstoffwechselung beeinträchtigt, bleibt man bei 100mg ASS.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Franz





> *Auswirkung von Chemo auf Vit D ist mir neu.* Hast du Literatur dazu?



Zitat aus der gelben Liste:

"_Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel
Zu den gefährlichsten – und gelegentlich auftretenden - Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel zählen Herzversagen, Sepsis und Lungenentzündungen (Pneumonie). Die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel sind Magen-Darm-Beschwerden, Schmerzen, Schwäche, Blutbildveränderungen und nervlich bedingte Missempfindungen oder Bewegungsstörungen. Auch Ödeme und erhöhte Infektanfälligkeit sind Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel._"

https://www.gelbe-liste.de/wirkstoffe/Docetaxel_22272.


Da auch Magen-Darm-Beschwerden zu den häufigsten Nebenwirkungen gehören ist es gut vorstellbar das die Aufnahme von Vitamien D auch dadurch gestört wurde. 
Anderseits lagen ca. 5 (Sonnen-) Monate zwischen Chemo und den Laborwert.

Vielleicht lässt Du nächstes Jahr nochmal das 25-OH-Vit-D messen?


Viele Grüße
Rudi

----------


## MartinWK

> weil das so ist und Magenschutz mit PPI erforderlich wäre, was die Vit-B12 Verstoffwechselung beeinträchtigt, bleibt man bei 100mg ASS.


Ich wollte nur sagen: für diese Dosis und höheres Gewicht gibt es keine Evidenz.

----------


## Optimist

> Zitat aus der gelben Liste:
> 
> "_Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel
> Zu den gefährlichsten  und gelegentlich auftretenden - Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel zählen Herzversagen, Sepsis und Lungenentzündungen (Pneumonie). Die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel sind Magen-Darm-Beschwerden, Schmerzen, Schwäche, Blutbildveränderungen und nervlich bedingte Missempfindungen oder Bewegungsstörungen. Auch Ödeme und erhöhte Infektanfälligkeit sind Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel._"
> 
> https://www.gelbe-liste.de/wirkstoffe/Docetaxel_22272.
> 
> Da auch Magen-Darm-Beschwerden zu den häufigsten Nebenwirkungen gehören ist es gut vorstellbar das die Aufnahme von Vitamien D auch dadurch gestört wurde.


Hallo Rudi,
habe deine Antwort erst mit Verspätung entdeckt, da etliche  andere Beiträge die nicht zu Vit. D passen hier eingestellt wurden.

*Erstmal zu den Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel*. Die oben aufgelisteten Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel sind mit Medikamenten meist gut beherrschbar. Sicherlich spielt der Gesundheitszustand des Patienten bei der Verträglichkeit eine Rolle. Durch die beherrschbaren Nebenwirkungen sollte sich niemand von der Chemo abschrecken lassen.


Was ich gefunden habe ist, dass bei *Chemotherapie bei Brustkrebs mit Taxanen Vit D abnimmt.* (Kapitel Vitamin D und Chemotherapie).

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...n-und-carnitin

Meine erste Vitamin D- Messung war Monate nach der Chemo, ob der niedrige Wert durch den Krebs oder durch die Chemo od. schon immer in dieser Größenordnung war ? 
Bei einer Messung nicht zu beantworten.

Aber man könnte künftigen Chemotherapiepatienten vorschlagen, vor der Chemo und dann zur Halbzeit den Vit. D-Spiegel zu messen und ggf. zu substituieren.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Update 

  Ausgehend von 11,4 ng/ml Vit D (25-OH-D) im August 2018 habe ich im Schnitt 1500 -2000 I.E. Vit D ergänzt. Bei Sonnenschein bin ich, auch wenn es kühl ist, oft im kurzärmeligen Hemd unterwegs um Vit. D zu tanken. Bei meiner Ernährung habe ich versucht 2 mal die Woche Seefisch einzubauen.
  Das Ergebnis nach ca. 8 Monaten Substitution:


*Ein sensationeller Anstieg von 11,4 ng/ml auf 13,2 ng/ml.*

  Der Hausarzt empfahl die tägliche Ergänzung von Vit. D schrittweise zu erhöhen, was bei mir trotz Magnesium-Ergänzung in kurzer Zeit zu Müdigkeit, Aggressivität und Übelkeit führt.
  Nach Aussetzen der erhöhten Substitution (über 2000 I.E.) bin ich innerhalb weniger Tage wieder ein munterer, umgänglicher Mensch.
  Mittlerweile habe  ich auch eine starke Abneigung gegen Seefisch, egal in welcher Zubereitung entwickelt.

  Mein* Mg-Wert* liegt im oberen Grenzbereich.

  Das gelegentlich, ergänzend empfohlene *Bor* ist mir wegen zu unterschiedlicher Literaturdaten suspekt. Aufgrund reichlichen Verzehrs von Gemüse und Nüssen sollte bei mir keine Unterversorgung vorliegen.

   Meine *Knochendichte ist bisher in Ordnung* und da die Werte für Vit-D-Mangel je nach Quelle sehr unterschiedlich sind, lasse ich das NEM Vit. D jetzt weg und achte  lediglich darauf über 11 ng/ml zu bleiben.

  Was habe ich von einem höheren Vit-Spiegel, wenn es mir gesundheitlich dabei schlecht geht?  Möglicherweise gibt es genetisch bedingte Unterschied beim "idealen" Vit-D-Wert, gefunden habe ich dazu bisher noch nichts.

*Mit diesem Beitrag soll niemand davon abgehalten werden einen Vit-Wert von 40ng/ml oder höher zu erstreben.* 

Ich möchte lediglich darauf hinweisen dass eine Vitamin-D -Ergänzung bei niedrigen Werten gelegentlich keinen Erfolg bringt.
Für mich sind aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen Werte in empfohlenen Größenordnungen nicht erreichbar und nicht verträglich. 

  Franz

----------


## Urologe

Eigentlich sind 4000 IE Vitamin D tägl. optimal und auch über Jahre unschädlich

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Eigentlich sind 4000 IE Vitamin D tägl. optimal und auch über Jahre unschädlich


Vielen Dank fs für diesen Hinweis, aber auch das sollte man wissen: 

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....-streithaehne/

https://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin....-werden-11912/

----------

